# My supplement review thread...



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

1) *Pinnacle Nox2* sucks monkey butt... It may have helped but if it did I can't tell. Pumps were as always. *Don't buy it!*


----------



## topolo (Dec 19, 2005)

wasn't planning on it


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> wasn't planning on it


 
good man...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

*Must buy!*

*UNIVERSAL NUTRITION STORM EVF*




Absolutely incredible stuff! Are they sure creatine is not a legal steroid  ... Seriously this is a great creatine supplement. It's a four creatine mix in a zero carb delievery system. Excellent size and strength gains without bloating...

As for the taste just be ready. It's not really that bad but it's just tart as hell... 

*BUY IT!!! *


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

*Quality protein...*

*Designer Whey* is THE most tested and proven protein on the market. Want a protein that actually gives visible results? This is it... And quickly. You can find amazing deals on the 5lb. cans too! Every time you buy this you buy of the highest quality... 

As for taste stick to chocolate or strawberry. Vanilla taste like a dirty white girls booty hole...

*BUY IT!!!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

*Test booster...*





*ALL* signs point to increased test levels for me. Including getting angry a little easier, hair growth, and morning wood like I just saw my first tit at the age of 13... Hard to tell if I've gained much strength using it do to stacking it with other supps but it seems test is certainly up. That means an even better muscle building environment...

Comes in a pre-packaged pill bag. Nothing too big which may concern some people...

*BUY IT!!! *


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *Designer Whey* is THE most tested and proven protein on the market. Want a protein that actually gives visible results? This is it... And quickly.



It's protein man. What do you mean tested and proven? Or visible results? It's just protein. There's nothing magical about one protein relative to another. It's like saying chicken is better than turkey.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> It's protein man. What do you mean tested and proven? Or visible results? It's just protein. There's nothing magical about one protein relative to another. It's like saying chicken is better than turkey.


 
Without question not all proteins are created equal. If you think so you need to try something quality and forget about ON protein... Designer Whey is clinically tested btw. More importantly it's SuperFlex tested!   It's good stuff. Like I said it has given me visible results on more than one occassion. I can't say that about many other proteins I've tried. Not to this degree. I haven't tried many but this is still the best I've taken...

*BUY IT!!!*


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Without question not all proteins are created equal. If you think so you need to try something quality and forget about ON protein... Designer Whey is clinically tested btw. More importantly it's SuperFlex tested!   It's good stuff. Like I said it has given me visible results on more than one occassion. I can't say that about many other proteins I've tried. Not to this degree. I haven't tried many but this is still the best I've taken...
> 
> *BUY IT!!!*



Umm, I've actually worked in the industry for a long time my friend, so I'll pass on the marketing hype. 

What is it clinically tested to do? Build muscle? How much better than other proteins? Can you post the research abstract?


----------



## wild (Dec 19, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Without question not all proteins are created equal. If you think so you need to try something quality and forget about ON protein... Designer Whey is clinically tested btw. More importantly it's SuperFlex tested!   It's good stuff. Like I said it has given me visible results on more than one occassion. I can't say that about many other proteins I've tried. Not to this degree. I haven't tried many but this is still the best I've taken...
> 
> *BUY IT!!!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

*GNC weight gainer...*

I kid you not that this may be the single greatest supplement in the history of mankind! Keep in mind I took this stuff 10 years ago so I have no clue if it's the same stuff now but gee willacers Batman! 

I was 16 and looked like a little 5'11 roid baby. Obviously hard work played a HUGE role in that but this *weight gainer *without question helped me to strip fat while gaining a great deal of strength and muscle! Knowing this I still haven't brought myself to buy more weight gainer due to wanting to get more defined... 

Supplements truly help... I have always gotten better results on supps than when I haven't taken them. I know most know this but I'm sure a few people wonder if they're worth the money. Buy off the net and yes they are...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> Umm, I've actually worked in the industry for a long time my friend, so I'll pass on the marketing hype.
> 
> What is it clinically tested to do? Build muscle? How much better than other proteins? Can you post the research abstract?


 
No question Thunder you look like you know what you're talking about but so do I. Designer Whey is THE ONLY company who has done truly extensive lab and field testing with their proteins. Market hype is just that. Market hype... I am speaking solely from my experience. If you choose to doubt my opinion I couldn't care less bro. Doesn't hurt me one bit... I'm simply trying to help someone else buy a supplement worth their hard earned money. Take it or leave it, I know it works...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 19, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

>


 
You're crazy...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> No question Thunder you look like you know what you're talking about but so do I. Designer Whey is THE ONLY company who has done truly extensive lab and field testing with their proteins.



I can assure you this isn't true. 

Like I said, if you can post the abstract to the extensive (meaning there should be plenty of published research at PubMed) lab testing, I'd like to read it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a little outdated on my protein supplement stuff, but didn't casein show to have greater protein retention over a 24hr test period when compared to whey in some study in the last 3 or 4 years?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am a little outdated on my protein supplement stuff, but didn't casein show to have greater protein retention over a 24hr test period when compared to whey in some study in the last 3 or 4 years?


 
It is absorbed differently... Isolates absorbed very quickly. Desinger Whey is a mix protein btw. Covers each area very well...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> I can assure you this isn't true.
> 
> Like I said, if you can post the abstract to the extensive (meaning there should be plenty of published research at PubMed) lab testing, I'd like to read it.


 
I've read articles and like what I've read on Designer Whey. Once again I know what I've experienced in the real world nevertheless...


----------



## icanrace (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I've read articles and like what I've read on Designer Whey. Once again I know what I've experienced in the real world nevertheless...



that's what it's all about, your OWN PERSONAL EXPERIANCE.

Sure it is great to share what worked and what didn't work for you to try to help someone out, but it comes down to what works for the individual. I know that I have taken some things that people bash all the time, but again I know what has worked for me rather they get bashed by other people or not. 

Thanks for sharing your reviews with us.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I've read articles and like what I've read on Designer Whey. Once again I know what I've experienced in the real world nevertheless...



Actually I believe you said 'extensive' lab and field testing, and clinically tested. All I'm asking is to see the extensive research you've seen.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Designer Whey is THE ONLY company who has done truly extensive lab and field testing with their proteins.



please post a link.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *Designer Whey* is THE most tested and proven protein on the market. Want a protein that actually gives visible results? This is it... And quickly. You can find amazing deals on the 5lb. cans too! Every time you buy this you buy of the highest quality...
> 
> As for taste stick to chocolate or strawberry. *Vanilla taste like a dirty white girls booty hole...*
> 
> *BUY IT!!!*


 
And that's a bad thing??


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> *Designer Whey* is THE most tested and proven protein on the market. Want a protein that actually gives visible results? This is it... And quickly. You can find amazing deals on the 5lb. cans too! Every time you buy this you buy of the highest quality...
> 
> As for taste stick to chocolate or strawberry. Vanilla taste like a dirty white girls booty hole...
> 
> *BUY IT!!!*



If I'm not mistaken, they have several other flavors out there now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got my money in hand, and I'm out the door to my nearest GNC!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I've got my money in hand, and I'm out the door to my nearest GNC!!



Can you pick me up some EAS Phosphogen while you're there?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

icanrace said:
			
		

> that's what it's all about, your OWN PERSONAL EXPERIANCE.
> 
> Sure it is great to share what worked and what didn't work for you to try to help someone out, but it comes down to what works for the individual. I know that I have taken some things that people bash all the time, but again I know what has worked for me rather they get bashed by other people or not.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your reviews with us.


 
My pleasure... Thanks for taking the time to read them as they were intended...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And that's a bad thing??


 
Good point...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, they have several other flavors out there now.


 
Yes sir they do. But I haven't tasted them...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I've got my money in hand, and I'm out the door to my nearest GNC!!


 
If I were you I'd go straight to steroids...


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yes sir they do. But I haven't tasted them...



I know, you better get on the ball and start guzzling more protein drinks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmmm...Skipped over all threads wanting proof of your claims. I deem this thread gay!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> please post a link.


 
This is not what I've read (in mags) but here is their link.

http://www.designerwhey.com/


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I know, you better get on the ball and start guzzling more protein drinks.


 
Just ordered $400 in supps I've yet to try.  I'm going to try out a muscle milk protein this round...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am a little outdated on my protein supplement stuff, but didn't casein show to have greater protein retention over a 24hr test period when compared to whey in some study in the last 3 or 4 years?


 
My mistake Dale. No casein or soy in Designer Whey. It's a blend of several wheys however.

There's some whey research from their site.

You think that whey is just the latest buzz in the sports nutrition business? Probably just some savvy ad wizards pushing some "incredible new science," right? Not even close???try thousands of years of history as a nutritious and medicinal food.
During the Middle Ages, whey was used in salves and potions used to soothe burns, to inspire vitality and to cure a host of illnesses. By the 1600???s, whey was used to treat jaundice, infected lesions of skin, gonorrhea, and epilepsy. Even Hippocrates - regarded as the Father of Modern Medicine - insisted on a daily dose of approximately two liters of whey. 
Nobody knew back then about the wonders of alpha lactalbumin, beta-lactoglobulin, branched-chain amino acids, glycomacropeptides, immunoglobulins and other elements of whey???all they knew was it helped fight off disease, promoting a healthy body.
For years, this amazing source of nutrition went unnoticed. Here in the U.S., up until 1993, whey was primarily used as animal feed because of its great nutrient value and ability to build muscle (meat). It was also used as a functional food ingredient in processed foods to add texture, flavor and nutrients. 
When Next Proteins pioneered the use of whey protein as a pure whey protein supplement in 1993, many people were shocked to learn of the amazing physical and nutritional benefits of whey protein.
2. I Thought Whey Protein was Just a Bodybuilding Supplement.
Not so. Sure, bodybuilders have long promoted the benefits of whey protein, but did you know that whey is the first nutrient you ever consumed? That???s right. In the beginning, colostrum, or mother???s first milk, is nearly 100% whey - one of nature???s strongest immune boosters, protecting a newborn???s fragile health. Even as the composition of breast milk changes, it still is made up predominantly of whey protein because of its inherent nutritional and immunological properties. While bovine whey and the whey found in mother???s milk differ in composition, they both deliver benefits to your body and health. 
How are whey protein supplements made? Whey, a by-product of cheesemaking, contains vitamins, minerals, protein, lactose and traces of milk fat. Most commercial whey supplements are derived from cow???s milk, which is comprised of 6.25% protein: 20% in the form of whey. These supplements utilize isolated whey protein ­ that eliminates lactose and milk fat.
Whey is the best protein for you - a complete protein, meaning it contains all essential amino acids, which are vital to your health, metabolism, and to making your body function properly for good health. It contains the highest biological value of any protein, which signifies how easily the body absorbs and retains the nitrogen it gets from food proteins.
Go ahead. Ask the bodybuilders who have built incredible muscular physiques with whey. Or ask nutritionists and fitness experts who keep themselves and their clients fit, slim and toned with whey. They???ll tell you that everyone - from athletic individuals, to those wanting to live a healthier lifestyle - can look better and feel healthier by consuming whey protein - everyday.

3. No soy, No casein, Yes Whey!
You???ve probably heard a lot about soy protein and how it promotes a healthy heart. Soybeans are big business, grown by big corporate conglomerates and cooperatives at hundreds of thousands of farms. How about casein ­ the predominant protein in milk? You???ve probably heard of it, but not much about it since there???s not much to say. So why haven???t you heard more about the wonders of whey?
Well, the leaders in whey protein ­ DESIGNER WHEY ­ have been telling people about the wondrous benefits since 1993, and we continue to wow the world with whey. As more people discover these amazing health promoting properties, the word is spreading. And it should, because if you think other protein sources are the best, you???ve been seriously misled.
Soy, touted for its heart health benefits and natural estrogen compounds called phytoestrogens or isoflavones, is generally regarded as an incomplete protein lacking the essential amino acid methonine. Soy also contains phytates, which can inhibit the absorption of certain vitamins and minerals, such as zinc and iron (18).
Casein can also have negative effects. It not only is the main allergen in milk, it also clots in your stomach, delaying release of precious amino acids necessary for muscle growth. Casein has also been shown to increase cholesterol levels and has been linked to tumor growth in colon cancer.
While meat is an excellent source of protein, it may be in high in fat content. Even egg, the staple of many breakfasts, has problems. Eggs are regarded as the primary carrier of salmonella enteritidis, which according to Newsweek, causes severe diarrhea in 650,000 Americans a year, killing about 500.
With its amazing health benefits and superior biological value, whey protein clearly blows the other protein sources away.
FROM RECESS TO RETIREMENT
Whey Protein Can Make a Difference Throughout Your Life
4. Improve Your Protein Synthesis 117%??????and Say Hello to Head-Turning Muscles!
Think about it. All of us know that protein is fundamental for muscle growth. But how much protein do we need for extra growth? How often? Why?
These are some of the most important questions any of us who care about our physiques can ever ask. But who can really tell you a precise, definitive, scientific answer? Can your workout partner tell you how much protein to take for your bodyweight? Can the trainers at the gym tell you why you need protein 5-7 times a day? Can your physician tell you why you should use whey peptides over egg whites, milk isolates, casein or soy? There are a ton of personal opinions but not a lot of real, hard, scientifically researched facts. That???s why the people at DESIGNER WHEY have commissioned 3 separate university pilot studies to investigate what happens when whey protein, specifically DESIGNER WHEY Protein, is stacked into a healthy diet as part of a serious training program.
The latest of these clinical studies, conducted during the summer of 2000, proved 10 athletes stacking 6 scoops a day of DESIGNER WHEY, recorded leaner, faster, stronger results after only 28 days of supervised training (1).
With the help of DESIGNER WHEY, all ten athletes got leaner ­ 6.5% drop in body fat; they got stronger ­ one subject upped his bench press a fabulous 35lbs; and they got faster ­ 40yd dash time dropped 0.4%. All ten athletes even improved their vertical leap ­ a major power indicator ­ 2.6% in just 28 days.
Also, in recently released clinical blood tests, hard-training athletes stacking 6 scoops of DESIGNER WHEY per day increased glutamine blood levels an incredible 15% during a sustained 28 day training period (1). These blood tests are even more remarkable considering glutamine levels have been shown to drop 55% after an intense workout. Even a 26% drop in glutamine levels results in an 11% decrease in protein synthesis, and therefore, a decrease in muscle growth (2).
Even scarier, lower glutamine levels can translate to high cortisol levels, and over-trained athletes can have high cortisol levels (3,4). Released in times of stress and hard training, catabolic cortisol is a wicked muscle-destroying hormone. But by stacking DESIGNER WHEY Protein, cortisol is reduced by up to 26% (1).
How much protein do you need?
Scientists and fitness experts agree - protein intakes should equate to at least 1g of protein per lb of body weight in hard training individuals. A high protein intake helps keep you in a positive nitrogen balance, insuring you get the greatest results from your workout. Nitrogen and only nitrogen ensures that your muscles are primed for growth. 
What???s the best protein for nitrogen retention? Whey protein. Its proven in science to deliver the highest biological value of any protein, meaning it is more easily absorbed by the body and retains more nitrogen than any other protein (7).
Still not convinced on the best way to build more muscle? Protein synthesis is a key factor- it controls muscle growth. This process is absolutely necessary to build new muscle tissue. Results show that 30g of whey protein increased protein synthesis 117% vs. 25% for 30g of casein. That???s a 368% greater increase! Whey protein also contributes to muscle growth by stimulating IGF-1 (insulin like growth factor) a hormone, which stimulates increased protein synthesis and stops protein breakdown (12).
Whey protein contains the highest concentration of Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCCA???s)- these amino acids are your muscles favorite amino???s because they decrease muscle degradation during exercise and allow you to train more intensively for longer periods of time (13).
All these clinical tests, coupled with real life physical trials, demonstrate that what DESIGNER WHEY does on the inside, you???ll soon see on the outside.
5. How to Control Your Diet, Cut Fat Intake, and Trim Down Safely
Dieting can be very dangerous. Lose???gain???lose???gain. "Yo-yo" dieting is risky business. It eats away at the most important part of your body ­ your muscles!
But there???s good new for Americans everywhere. It seems medical research has finally uncovered a new method to help you control your diet and cut fat intake, so you can steadily melt away body fat while retaining and toning up precious muscle.
It may seem shockingly simple, but today scientists, nutritionists and trainers all know that eating small amounts of protein often ­ every 2-3 hours or so between meals ­ is a sure-fire way to control your diet, control fat intake, and control your hunger.
When you snack like this between meals you can control your diet, ultimately controlling your weight. Which means, of course, you can more easily maintain or even lose body weight ­ more precisely, body fat ­ without sacrificing all important muscle tissue.
Typically, when you diet, about 27% of weight loss is muscle. It???s a scientific fact that losing muscle lowers your metabolic rate, whereas healthy, toned muscle burns more calories ­ more of your body fat ­ around the clock, even while you sleep.

To build and retain muscle health requires protein. That???s where frequent protein snacks come in. Eating about 17 - 35g of protein every 2 or so hours between meals means your protein can be better absorbed and utilized to boost muscle health. Plus, whey protein snacks actually lower your appetite by releasing a hormone called Cholecystokinin (CCK) - one of nature???s most powerful, natural appetite suppressants.

A high protein diet can also raise your Resting Metabolic Rate by as much as 68%, helping you increase lean muscle mass and decrease body fat (16). In addition, taking whey protein daily may help you fight off stress, triggering a dramatic drop in stress hormone production and a 48% increase in tryptophan, the amino acid your brain uses to build serotonin. When serotonin levels are high you???re less likely to crave comfort foods ­ like sugary snacks.

Whey protein is the best protein source, having the highest biological value (BV) of any protein. Biological value measures protein power and efficiency with which your body uses protein (7). With a biological value of 104, whey blitzes soy (BV-74), casein (BV-77), egg white (BV-88) and even tops milk (BV-91).

6. You Need More than Calcium for Strong Bones.
Everyone knows that calcium is needed to build strong bones. But did you know that whey protein not only delivers a dose of highly absorbable calcium, it also plays an important role in bone formation?
Research shows that whey protein can increase bone density by activating bone forming cells called osteoblasts (10). With its bone-building ability, whey is a must for all active individuals, especially children and post-menopausal women. In addition, whey protein contains minerals such as calcium, phosphorus and magnesium to support bone growth and maintenance.
Whey products are safe for children over the age of four, but should never be given to diabetic children unless prescribed by a physician.

7. Strong Enough For a Bodybuilder, Yet Safe Enough For An Infant?
If you think cow???s milk or soymilk make the best infant formula, think again. Did you know that most infants are allergic to cow???s milk and many are allergic to soymilk? Keeping this in mind, is your baby as healthy as he could be?
Research has shown that an infant formula based on whey-hydrolysate is effective not only in reducing allergic reactions, but also in decreasing the prevalence and severity of eczema and infant colic (8)! And, by adding the whey fraction alpha-lactalbumin to infant formula, the formula is "humanized", making it even closer to mother???s milk that contains high levels of this powerful protein fraction with potent antioxidant properties.
A specially filtered whey protein formula was also recently shown to improve cholesterol levels when fed to healthy newborn infants (14).
One caveat: Whey is naturally high in the milk sugar, lactose, which many infants cannot tolerate. Check the label carefully and only purchase whey with the lactose removed ­ all DESIGNER WHEY products are 99% lactose free. Unless lactose is removed during the manufacturing process, it may remain in the whey.

8. Are You One of the Millions of Americans who is Protein Deficient?
Unless you are a sedentary, stress-free individual, the U.S. government???s recommended dietary allowance of 0.35g of protein per pound of body weight every day may be insufficient for you.
If you are an active individual, hard-core athlete, suffering from illness, pregnant, or dieting, scientific research recommends at least 0.6 - 0.9 grams/pound of body weight. Hard training bodybuilders stack as much as 2-5 times that amount! Recommended consumption depends upon the intensity level of the activity, hormone changes and various diseases and medical conditions.**

For those of you vegetarians who usually consume a far healthier diet in many ways than most Americans - eating lots of fresh fruits, vegetables and other organic whole foods - your meals can be notoriously low in protein. Whey is a "natural," dairy solution to your protein problem. It is high in lactoferrin, an iron-binding protein that helps the body absorb iron and is effective in protecting against a number of viruses (17).
**(Consult with the Protein Calculator for your personalized recommendation.)
9. A Miracle Cure in Disease Prevention and Treatment? Almost.
Getting enough Vitamin C is essential to good health, but are you getting enough glutathione- another vital antioxidant? Whey - one of the most powerful boosters of your immune system - is rich in glutathione boosting properties (15). Next to vitamin C, Glutathione is your body???s most powerful antioxidant ­ helping to prevent free radical damage inside your body. Glutathione serves a variety of critical functions essential to maintaining health, including the maintenance of functional and structural integrity of muscular tissue undergoing oxidative damage during exercise and aging. Some whey proteins also contain glycomacropeptides, which can help reduce the risk of both influenza and the common cold (17).
Whey???s powerful immune-enhancing effects make it an ideal supplement for people living with HIV. It raises glutathione levels (typically low in HIV patients), to protect against free radicals and aids in lymphocyte growth during immune response (15). Increased levels of glutathione may also enhance the vital activity of T-cells improving the strength of the immune system.
Information gathered by the Whey Protein Institute indicates that cancer patients undergoing Radiation or Chemotherapy often have difficulty in meeting their daily nutritional requirements due to nausea and lack of appetite, and can suffer from protein malnutrition. Whey proteins are a great protein source for cancer patients because they are easy to digest and gentle to the system.
Although soy and cancer prevention have often been linked, whey has been proven in clinical studies to be twice as effective as soy in the reduction of breast cancer in rats. One supplement, Designer Whey, actually decreased tumor growth in rats by 60% when used in conjunction with photodynamic therapy (9)!
10. Cardiovascular Disease Currently Claims the Lives of One Million Americans Each Year:
What are you doing to ensure that you aren???t one of the half of all Americans who will eventually die of some form of this deadly disease?
The news could have been heartwarming only to companies that produce cholesterol-reducing medications: On May 15, 2001, the U.S. government announced the number of people who should be treated for high cholesterol will increase from 13 million to 36 million, equating to about one of every five adults in the U.S. (These results were published in the May 16, 2001 Journal of the American Medical Association). 
The Whey Protein Institute also reports that hypertension is one of the leading causes of heart disease and stroke. Research has shown that whey peptides from hydrolyzed whey protein isolates assist in reducing the blood pressure of hypertensive individuals by inhibiting ACE (Angiotensin Converting Enzyme). Without ACE, the changes in the body that result in hypertension cannot occur.
11. One of the Best "Wheys" to Increase Your Longevity and Survival
Whey can be a godsend for maturing women and men. Research shows that whey increases DNA and activates bone-forming cells known as osteoblasts, decreasing the risk of osteoporosis (10). According to the Whey Protein Institute, a recent study conducted at Boston University showed that elderly individuals who consumed low levels of protein had a significant loss of bone, especially in the hip and spine, four years after the start of the study. In another study, 53% of 744 elderly hospitalized orthopedic female patients exhibited protein deficiencies. The solution? A daily diet including high amounts of whey protein can help keep bones healthy and strong as the body ages.
Many seniors are also prone to protein calorie malnutrition (PCM). PCM results in up to 20 times more complications in patient recovery, including post-operative infections, pressure sores and pneumonia, making it no surprise that older patients with PCM die at a much higher rate than well-nourished patients.
Whey proteins are an ideal source of protein and essential amino acids for elderly individuals, especially those with declining appetites. They provide energy to the body and a boost to the immune system.
We all know that a healthy lifestyle, including regular exercise and a nutritious diet, may help us live a longer, more energetic life. And now it???s no secret that whey proteins also play an important role in helping you achieve your personal health goals of looking better and feeling great!
This publication is not intended to deliver professional advice 
or other health care services. The information contained herein should not 
be relied upon for personal diagnosis, treatment or any other health-related 
purpose. The statements have not been reviewed or evaluated by the Food 
and Drug Administration.
© Next Proteins a Division of Next Nutrition Inc. 2003
P. O. Box 2469, Carlsbad, CA 92018
1-800-DESIGNER
www.nextproteins.com
References:
1. Designer Protein Stacking Study 2000
2. Darmaun D, Am J Physiol 1998:274:E801-7
3. Rennie MJ, Br Med Bull 1985:41(3):257-64
4. Brillon DJ, et al. Am J Physiol 1995:268:E501-13
5. Dangin M, et al. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2001:280 (2):E340-8
6. Forslund AH, et al. Am J Physiol 1999:May; 276 (5 Pt 1):E964
7. Renner E, Milk and Dairy Products in Human Nutrition. Munich, Germany, 
1983.
8. Verwimp JJM, et al. Eur J Clin Nutr 1995:49(1):S39-S48
9. Chmiel JF, et al. The anti-tumor effects f dietary whey protein on murine 
SSC VII tumors as an adjuvant to photodynamic therapy. Paper presented at 
the 39th Annual Meeting/Combined Otolaryngological Spring Meeting, Scottsdale, 
AZ, 1997.
10. Takada Y, Aoe S, and Kumegawa M, Biochem and Biophys Res Com 1996:223:445-449
11. Nagaoka S, et al. Biosci, Biotech, and Biochem 1992:56(9):1484-1485
12. Fryburg DA, Am J Physiol, 1994: 267: E331-E336.
13. Blomstrand E, et al. Acta Physiol Scand, 1988: 133: 115-122.
14. Weizman, et al. J Ped. Gastronenterol. & Nutr, 25:529-532.
15. Sadler R, S. Afr. J Dairy Sci, 1992; 24(2):53-58.
16. Robinson, et al. Am J Clin Nutr, 1990:52:72-80
17. Harper, J. Biological Properties of Whey Components ­ A Review. Chicago: 
American Dairy Products Institute, 2000
18. Cook, JD et al. Am J Clin Nutr, 1981:34:2622-2629.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

WHEY MATTERS
Quantity reflects quality. The abundance of recent research and sheer weight of attention currently being focused on whey protein's multiple health benefits clearly demonstrates the power and potential of this incredible, physiologically functional food. Clinical trials on humans are already taking place or being planned to assess the effectiveness of specific components, including alpha-lactalbumin, beta-lactoglobulin, peptides, lactoperoxidase, lipids, lactoferrin, oligosaccharides and immunoglobulins. 
Interest is on the upswing in methods of preparation of individual whey components and products. Respected, erudite nutritional scientists now recommend that increased research on whey protein should focus on clinical studies in humans. This research would validate the work performed on animals, and confirm the properties and roles of intact whey protein products as well as individual protein components and peptides. 
In regard to components, recent research includes a review of "Trends in ingredients ... bioactive proteins and peptides for functional foods" as reported by Buikstra FPM (1999). Whey's general health benefits have been recently explored by LaBell F (2000) in "Milk proteins protect health" (Prepared Foods, 169 7:77).

On the horizon: a bright forecast for whey
W. James Harper, Ph.D., Professor, J.T. Parker Chair in Dairy Foods at Ohio State University's Department of Food Science and Technology, envisions, in his words, "a potentially bright future" for commercial whey protein products in nutrition and health markets. In his Biological Properties of Whey Components - A Review, prepared for and published by The American Dairy Products Institute in 2000 (and updated in 2001), Dr. Harper advises the whey products industry to seize the lead in encouraging continued research in support of the biological value of whey components and in showcasing the diversity, reliability and efficacy of whey protein as an exceptional physiologically functional food.

Research updates

Whey protein shown to help reduce blood pressure ??? 
Hypertension is an independent risk factor for cardiovascular disease and a big concern throughout North America. Even with advancements made in several therapies, the number of deaths in the USA continues to rise. Previous studies have shown promise with different components in whey protein to help reduce blood pressure. A recent study conducted at the University of Minnesota found that a specific whey protein isolate (Biozate®) with bioactive peptides reduced blood pressure with as little as one week of treatment. Both systolic and diastolic blood pressure dropped and the positive change remained throughout the study. Study is scheduled to be published in Spring 2003.

Abstract published in Cardiovascular Drugs and Therapy, 2002, 16 (Supplement 1): 68.

Whey protein shown to help reduce stress -
Researchers from the Netherlands have tested one of the major fractions found in whey ??? alpha lactalbumin and its effects on stress. They found a diet high in lactalbumin helped subjects perform better mentally under stressful conditions. Furthermore, they found the high lactalbumin diet helped reduce cortisol levels which increase in response to stressful conditions. These results are not only positive for daily stress, but also for fat storage which generally increases as cortisol levels increase accordingly. 
Study published in American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, 2002, 75(6): 1051-6.
Whey protein shows promise in inhibiting HIV Infection - 
New research from the Netherlands has looked at natural proteins with anti-HIV activity. A report from their recent study showed that lactoferrin, one of the whey protein fractions ???showed considerable inhibitory activity against HIV by targeting the entry process of the virus.??? Casein the primary protein found in milk, showed different results and did not significantly inhibit replication of the virus. Further studies are in progress.
Study published in Antiviral Research, 2002, 55: 341-355.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Just ordered $400 in supps I've yet to try.  I'm going to try out a muscle milk protein this round...



Traitor!  j/k  I haven't tried that stuff out yet either.  Giving allthewhey a run right now.  Pretty good stuff so far.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Traitor! j/k I haven't tried that stuff out yet either. Giving allthewhey a run right now. Pretty good stuff so far.


 
allthewhey huh? Where did you buy it from?

btw I still have three 5lb. cans of Designer Whey left.  That's my post workout shake. 2 total carbs. Muscle milk will be throughout the day and pre-workout. I train late and it has 18 grams of fat per serving. Bet it taste great!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> allthewhey huh? Where did you buy it from?
> 
> btw I still have three 5lb. cans of Designer Whey left.  That's my post workout shake. 2 total carbs. Muscle milk will be throughout the day and pre-workout. I train late and it has 18 grams of fat per serving. Bet it taste great!



There's usually a link at the top of this forum.  allthewhey.com sponsors this site, if I'm not mistaken.  Couple of folks recommended I try them, so I did.  Cheap prices, good variety, and tastes great, IMO.


----------

